# Les app de retouche photo sur Ipad



## MacJess (20 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Voila je compte faire de la retouche photo sur mon Ipad à mes heures perdues. J'ai une bonne maitrise de photoshop sur pc mais je voudrais pouvoir profiter de la mobilité que m'offre l'Ipad pour effectuer une partie de ce travail.

Aussi j'aimerai avoir vos retours sur les app "retouche photo" que vous utilisez, sachant que plusieurs app peuvent être complémentaires. 

De ce que j'ai pu lire sur le net, Photogene ou Magic Hour ont l'air pas mal, mais rien de mieux que le feedback des utilisateurs!

Un grand merci d'avance pour votre aide et vos témoignages. 

_Ps: j'ai cherché sur le forum mais le dernier sujet date d'août 2010, soit quelques mois après la sortie de l'Ipad 1... bref ce n'est plus trop d'actualité._


----------

